# Milan: monte ingaggi abbattuto di 13 mln a gennaio 2020.



## admin (30 Gennaio 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



La società ossimoro: vogliono rilanciare il Milan col monte ingaggi da Udinese...


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



A giugno ci saluteranno anche gli ingaggi di Biglia e di Bonaventura (probabilmente).


----------



## Mic (30 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



Era ora di sforbiciare un po' la gente inutile


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



Questa volta la notizia non la leggo come "evviva siamo i campioni del bilancio", ma "13 milioni risparmiati per 6 mesi di 6 cessi inguardabili" 

Tanto vale darli ad un Eriksen, no?!


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La società ossimoro: vogliono rilanciare il Milan col monte ingaggi da Udinese...



Bé..Ibra non me lo vedo all'Udinese


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Gennaio 2020)

Mic ha scritto:


> Admin, capisco lo sconforto per il momento storico ma non c’è mai un commento nemmeno vagamente incoraggiante da parte tua.
> Un monte ingaggi alto e risultati pessimi sarebbe stato meglio o peggio di risultati pessimi e monte ingaggi nella norma?! e dai, queste mi sembrano mosse condivisibili.
> Sia chiaro, lo dico con estremo rispetto ma lo sport è anche discussione e osservando i tuoi commenti da un po’ ho notato un negativismo cosmico.
> Saluti e buona giornata! Forza AcMilan



L'Admin a volte faceva incaz#are anche me col suo nichilismo applicato al pallone, ora invece penso sia troppo fin tenero.
Non leggi niente di incoraggiante perché non c'è niente da incoraggiare, il fondo non è stato ancora toccato e il botto sarà fragoroso.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



Ne ha anche spesi circa 7,5 tra Ibra, Kjaer e Begovic.

Il saldo è -6,5. Che comunque per 6 mesi non sono male.

In aggiunta entrano 2 milioni per il prestito oneroso di Rodriguez, circa 0,7-0,8 milioni di plusvalenza per Piatek e risparmiamo 3,8 milioni dell'ammortamento di Piatek.

In sintesi 
-6,5 milioni di ingaggi
-6,5 milioni tra plusvalenze , prestiti onerosi e risparmio ammortamenti (in attesa dei riscatti di Rodriguez e Suso).

Totale -13 milioni a bilancio in attesa di Vina (che dalle cifre dovrebbe incidere per meno di 3 milioni) e dei 21 +4 +5 =30 milioni che potrebbero portare i riscatti di Suso e Rodriguez in futuro.


----------



## Manue (30 Gennaio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Questa volta la notizia non la leggo come "evviva siamo i campioni del bilancio", ma "13 milioni risparmiati per 6 mesi di 6 cessi inguardabili"
> 
> Tanto vale darli ad un Eriksen, no?!



Ma è forte questo Eriksen?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La società ossimoro: vogliono rilanciare il Milan col monte ingaggi da Udinese...



Admin, hai idea di qual è il monte ingaggi del Milan, quello dell'Udinese e quello, ad esempio della Lazio?

Il nostro è di 95 milioni (settembre) era di 115 a giugno.

Quello della Lazio è di 59

Quello dell'Udinese è di 19 !

Non si tratta di avere il monte ingaggi del'Udinese. Ma di avere un monte ingaggi ragionevole. Soprattutto commisurato con il valore dei giocatori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Questa volta la notizia non la leggo come "evviva siamo i campioni del bilancio", ma "13 milioni risparmiati per 6 mesi di 6 cessi inguardabili"
> 
> Tanto vale darli ad un Eriksen, no?!



Primo: Eriksen non viene al Milan.
Secondo: se li dai ad Eriksen non li dai a Ibra (Eiksen costa 11,5 milioni per 6 mesi, 23 milioni l'anno).
Terzo: se li dai a Eriksen invece che a Ibra comunque non arrivi in CL
Quarto: Se li dai ad Eriksen non tagli il bilancio e ti lasciano fuori dalle coppe. Qual'è a quel punto lo scopo di prendere Eriksen?


----------



## Heaven (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La società ossimoro: vogliono rilanciare il Milan col monte ingaggi da Udinese...



L’Udinese ha un monte ingaggi di 30mln, noi con questi risparmi abbiamo un monte ingaggi di 103mln (4^ in serie a)


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> L'Admin a volte faceva incaz#are anche me col suo nichilismo applicato al pallone, ora invece penso sia troppo fin tenero.
> Non leggi niente di incoraggiante perché non c'è niente da incoraggiare, il fondo non è stato ancora toccato e il botto sarà fragoroso.



Io sono una via di mezzo, nel senso che adesso non c’è nulla, proprio nulla, di incoraggiante, ma se verrà dato l’ok per lo stadio sono certo che ci sarà una svolta. Svolta che ha accomunato tutti i grandi club dei maggiori campionati europei quando hanno fatto lo stadio (ovviamente nessuno parli di Atalanta e Sassuolo perché sono realtà con un potenziale infinitamente diverso).

Se mi fossi convinto definitivamente, aldilà di ogni ragionevole dubbio, che dietro ci sia ancora Belluccone disposto a perdere centinaia di milioni di euro pur di allontanare qualunque compratore perfino quando ci sarà l’ok per lo stadio, al fine di tenerci nell’oblio per appagare il suo gusto sadico e il suo ego megalomane che non vuole vedere il Milan al vertice dopo di lui, avrei già smesso di seguire il Milan, perché non ne varrebbe la pena di seguire una farsa con risultato predeterminato. Soffrirei in silenzio e riprenderei a seguirlo una volta morta la mummia di Hardcore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La società ossimoro: vogliono rilanciare il Milan col monte ingaggi da Udinese...



Beh insomma... monte ingaggi da Juve e risultati da Udinese. 
Per tornare in alto devi abbattere il monte ingaggi e riportarlo alla tua posizione di classifica ( l' Udinese ) e poi investire per risalire. 
Se paghi dei cessi come dei campioni non risalirai mai.


----------



## Pitermilanista (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Admin, hai idea di qual è il monte ingaggi del Milan, quello dell'Udinese e quello, ad esempio della Lazio?
> 
> Il nostro è di 95 milioni (settembre) era di 115 a giugno.
> 
> ...



Il problema non sono certo i 95 milioni di monte ingaggi, ma i restanti 250 (200 di fatturato più 145 di rosso, la matematica non è un'opinione) di costi di gestione inghiottiti da un buco nero. Va bene, diciamo 115 perché quelli fanno testo per l'ultimo bilancio, siamo sempre a più di 200 milioni di ulteriori costi di gestione. 
La Lazio ha 60 di monte ingaggi, un fatturato di 130 praticamente in pareggio, quindi ulteriori costi di gestione intorno ai 70. Quindi 250 contro 70, spiegami questa cosa qua.
Invadi ogni post coi tuoi conti, però non rispondi mai alla domanda: come giustifichi i 350 milioni di costi di gestione dell'ultima stagione a fronte del monte ingaggi in costante discesa e un mercato a costo zero per incidenza a bilancio? Grazie, attendo.


----------



## gabri65 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono certo i 95 milioni di monte ingaggi, ma i restanti 250 (200 di fatturato più 145 di rosso, la matematica non è un'opinione) di costi di gestione inghiottiti da un buco nero. Va bene, diciamo 115 perché quelli fanno testo per l'ultimo bilancio, siamo sempre a più di 200 milioni di ulteriori costi di gestione.
> La Lazio ha 60 di monte ingaggi, un fatturato di 130 praticamente in pareggio, quindi ulteriori costi di gestione intorno ai 70. Quindi 250 contro 70, spiegami questa cosa qua.
> Invadi ogni post coi tuoi conti, però non rispondi mai alla domanda: come giustifichi i 350 milioni di costi di gestione dell'ultima stagione a fronte del monte ingaggi in costante discesa e un mercato a costo zero per incidenza a bilancio? Grazie, attendo.



Quando c'hai Gerghione e T'Avanzo in CDA, credo che ogni incredibile acrobazia finanziaria sia possibile. Annesso lo schiantarsi al suolo, eventualmente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono certo i 95 milioni di monte ingaggi, ma i restanti 250 (200 di fatturato più 145 di rosso, la matematica non è un'opinione) di costi di gestione inghiottiti da un buco nero. Va bene, diciamo 115 perché quelli fanno testo per l'ultimo bilancio, siamo sempre a più di 200 milioni di ulteriori costi di gestione.
> La Lazio ha 60 di monte ingaggi, un fatturato di 130 praticamente in pareggio, quindi ulteriori costi di gestione intorno ai 70. Quindi 250 contro 70, spiegami questa cosa qua.
> Invadi ogni post coi tuoi conti, però non rispondi mai alla domanda: come giustifichi i 350 milioni di costi di gestione dell'ultima stagione a fronte del monte ingaggi in costante discesa e un mercato a costo zero per incidenza a bilancio? Grazie, attendo.



Ai 95 milioni del monte ingaggi devi sommare i costi di ammortamento dei diritti pluriennali dei calciatori che ammontano quasi ad altrettanti 90-95 milioni l'anno (solo il gruppo Biglia-Piatek-Caldara-Silva-Paquetà-Kessie pesa per 43 milioni l'anno di ammortamenti, l'anno scorso c'erano anche i pesantissimi prestiti di Higuain e Bakayoko).

A questi vanno aggiunti gli onorari dei tecnici.

Restano comunque circa 120-130 milioni tra spese generali, oneri finanziari, spese per personale non tecnico, accantonamenti per multe e cause, spese per giovanili e femminile, consulenze e commissioni, che sono un'enormità su cui bisogna agire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2020)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> A giugno ci saluteranno anche gli ingaggi di Biglia e di Bonaventura (probabilmente).



probabilmente anche quello di theo hernandez


----------



## pazzomania (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La società ossimoro: vogliono rilanciare il Milan col monte ingaggi da Udinese...



Non esageriamo, il monte ingaggi non è basso in senso assoluto (almeno non per arrivare nei primi 4 in Italia), è sprecato, ben diverso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Restano comunque circa 120-130 milioni tra spese generali, oneri finanziari, spese per personale non tecnico, accantonamenti per multe e cause, spese per giovanili e femminile, consulenze e commissioni, che sono un'enormità su cui bisogna agire.



quindi se ho capito bene non riferiti alla parte sportiva stretta ma roba da "giannino".


----------



## pazzomania (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ai 95 milioni del monte ingaggi devi sommare i costi di ammortamento dei diritti pluriennali dei calciatori che ammontano quasi ad altrettanti 90-95 milioni l'anno (solo il gruppo Biglia-Piatek-Caldara-Silva-Paquetà-Kessie pesa per 43 milioni l'anno di ammortamenti, l'anno scorso c'erano anche i pesantissimi prestiti di Higuain e Bakayoko).
> 
> A questi vanno aggiunti gli onorari dei tecnici.
> 
> Restano comunque circa 120-130 milioni tra spese generali, oneri finanziari, spese per personale non tecnico, accantonamenti per multe e cause, spese per giovanili e femminile, consulenze e commissioni, che sono un'enormità su cui bisogna agire.



Se ogni anno spendiamo 100 milioni sul mercato, e ogni anno ne paghiamo 100 di ingaggi, 100 +100 fa 200.

Fatturiamo 200.

Non serve mica una laurea in matematica!

Spendessero meglio, che forse.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Secondo me non ha molto senso comprare a caso adesso a 2 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato, penso che Maldini e Boban stiano pensando direttamente al mercato estivo con un nuovo allenatore e con giocatori designati da quest'ultimo.
Ora c'è il rischio di strapagare dei mediocri che poi saranno invendibili nel mercato estivo.


----------



## pazzomania (30 Gennaio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non ha molto senso comprare a caso adesso a 2 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato, penso che Maldini e Boban stiano pensando direttamente al mercato estivo con un nuovo allenatore e con giocatori designati da quest'ultimo.
> Ora c'è il rischio di strapagare dei mediocri che poi saranno invendibili nel mercato estivo.



E fanno benissimo.

Star qui a svenarsi per andare in EL, da cui verremo bannati ancora, non ha senso.

Ormai si punta ( di nuovo) alla CL del 2022.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> probabilmente anche quello di theo hernandez




Tanto c'è Vina o Robinson Crusoè


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi se ho capito bene non riferiti alla parte sportiva stretta ma roba da "giannino".



Sono tante voci, non per forza da "Giannino", ma non escludo che ci siano. Te ne elenco qualcuna:

Stipendio dei dipendenti (segretarie, cuoche, giardinieri...)
Affitto stadio (circa 10 milioni)
Stipendio dei dirigenti.
Spese per logistica-trasporti..
Affitto sede.
Ammortamenti per spese strutturali (Milaneloo...)
Spese per le giovanili
Spese per il settore femminile
Spese finanziare (interessi)
Spese per consulenze
Spese per commissioni (procuratori..)
Spese per le multe UEFA (o accantonamenti per eventuali multe future)
Spese per cause (Fassone...)
Spese per tecnici licenziati 
Spese per attività di marketing
Spese di gestione assett (stadio, sede, centro sportivo, progettazione stadio..)
Spese per il consiglio di amministrazione.
......

tante, tante voci.


----------



## overlord (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



Alla fine hanno tagliato tutta gente inutile e/o dannosa. Ci sta...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Primo: Eriksen non viene al Milan.
> Secondo: se li dai ad Eriksen non li dai a Ibra (Eiksen costa 11,5 milioni per 6 mesi, 23 milioni l'anno).
> Terzo: se li dai a Eriksen invece che a Ibra comunque non arrivi in CL
> Quarto: Se li dai ad Eriksen non tagli il bilancio e ti lasciano fuori dalle coppe. Qual'è a quel punto lo scopo di prendere Eriksen?



Nel senso, piuttosto che buttarli per cessi, meglio prenderne uno buono e darli tutti a lui

Non era una considerazione da commercialista, ma da tifoso, che poi queste mosse sono state fatte proprio per liberare lo stipendio ad Ibra amen va bene così


----------



## uolfetto (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono tante voci, non per forza da "Giannino", ma non escludo che ci siano. Te ne elenco qualcuna:
> 
> Stipendio dei dipendenti (segretarie, cuoche, giardinieri...)
> Affitto stadio (circa 10 milioni)
> ...



e alcune di queste però non contanto per fpf se non sbaglio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Gennaio 2020)

trovo abbastanza incredibile che siamo riusciti a vendere 6 giocatori di cui almeno 4 e mezzo dei pacchi clamorosi per il loro stipendio. Caldara - Reina - Borini - Rodriguez (in 4 non servivano a nulla e costavano tantissimo) e Piatek / Sugo che non sono dei pacchi e infatti siamo riusciti a ricarvarne una cinquantina di milioni (se viene riscattato Sugo). 

Ora la priorità è ri-valorizzare i vari Leao, Paquetà e Kessiè sperando anche in un girone di ritorno migliore a livello di risultati.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se ogni anno spendiamo 100 milioni sul mercato, e ogni anno ne paghiamo 100 di ingaggi, 100 +100 fa 200.
> 
> Fatturiamo 200.
> 
> ...



ma no.. devi considerare gli ammortamenti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Sono tante voci, non per forza da "Giannino", ma non escludo che ci siano. Te ne elenco qualcuna:
> 
> Stipendio dei dipendenti (segretarie, cuoche, giardinieri...)
> Affitto stadio (circa 10 milioni)
> ...



qui dentro puoi infilarci di tutto.... anche le mignotte
basta paragonare le nostre spese accessorie a quelle delle altre squadre e capiamo subito che razza di bancomat siamo ancora.

se non sbaglio, con fessone, questi tipi di spese erano stati tagliati del 60% rispetto al periodo berlusca. e adesso sono tornate su.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> trovo abbastanza incredibile che siamo riusciti a vendere 6 giocatori di cui almeno 4 e mezzo dei pacchi clamorosi per il loro stipendio. Caldara - Reina - Borini - Rodriguez (in 4 non servivano a nulla e costavano tantissimo) e Piatek / Sugo che non sono dei pacchi e infatti siamo riusciti a ricarvarne una cinquantina di milioni (se viene riscattato Sugo).
> 
> Ora la priorità è ri-valorizzare i vari Leao, Paquetà e Kessiè sperando anche in un girone di ritorno migliore a livello di risultati.



li han regalati...
se fai la somma di quel che hai portato a casa ti metti a piangere. solo piatek è stata una buona cessione.
reina ci sta darlo via così, tanto è inutile.
borini poteva venir buono anche domani, sarebbe stata la sua partita.
RR e suso ceduti con colpevole ritardo
caldara non so... vedremo


----------



## pazzomania (30 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma no.. devi considerare gli ammortamenti.



Si, certo. Ma se tu in anno spendi 150, quello dopo 100, quello dopo altri 100 e cosi via... se la media è 100 anche gli ammortamenti saranno circa su quella cifra...calcolando contratti di 4/5 anni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nel senso, piuttosto che buttarli per cessi, meglio prenderne uno buono e darli tutti a lui
> 
> Non era una considerazione da commercialista, ma da tifoso, che poi queste mosse sono state fatte proprio per liberare lo stipendio ad Ibra amen va bene così



Abbiamo anche un altro rischio.
Quelli buoni-buoni da noi adesso non vengono.

Puoi puntare o su quelli che erano buoni , ma adesso stanno uscendo dal giro "vero", ma rischi gli effetti Ronaldinho, Rivaldo, Essien, Ronaldo, Scheva 2, Kakà2, Torres.... Ad esempio Thiago Silva o Modric potrebbero essere obbiettivi validi venissero liberi, molti altri meno.

Oppure puoi puntare su quelli che buoni non sono ancora, ma promettono di diventarlo con buona probabilità (Zaniolo, Tonali, Chiesa... per citare gli italiani). Ma su questi è molto probabile ci sia la concorrenza delle big che sono molto più appetibili di noi.

Rischi veramente con il ritrovarti con "quello che resta" e spesso spendi tanto per ottenere poco.

Per me la chiave per risalire è pescare bene nei "non big" e quando inizi a diventare allettante (qualificato alla CL, prossimo a lottare per il campionato), utilizzare il marchio Milan per andare a caccia grossa.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> e alcune di queste però non contanto per fpf se non sbaglio



Infatti non tutto il risultato del bilancio conta ai fini del fpf.

Puoi avere un bilancio a -80, ma ai fini del fair-play sei a -50..

Chiaramente quello approvato non è il bilancio ai fini del fair play ma quello ai fini del conto economico.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti non tutto il risultato del bilancio conta ai fini del fpf.
> 
> Puoi avere un bilancio a -80, ma ai fini del fair-play sei a -50..
> 
> Chiaramente quello approvato non è il bilancio ai fini del fair play ma quello ai fini del conto economico.



E ai fini del FpF di quanto siamo fuori?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E fanno benissimo.
> 
> Star qui a svenarsi per andare in EL, da cui verremo bannati ancora, non ha senso.
> 
> Ormai si punta ( di nuovo) alla CL del 2022.



Chi l’ha detto che verremmo bannati ancora? Con l’esclusione di quest’estate e il taglio ingaggi che stiamo facendo dovrebbe esserci minimo margine per un settlement agreement, e se si cambiasse proprietà presto anche per un voluntary agreement. O siamo il Pallohonka? CL del 2022? Auguri.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E ai fini del FpF di quanto siamo fuori?



Non esiste una cifra ufficiale. Comunque... tanto.

Mi aspetto un SA questa primavera. Quello sarà il nostro riferimento.


----------



## Devil man (30 Gennaio 2020)

Ma se qualcuno si rompe ? chi gioca? facciamo 1M di contratto al fratello ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, certo. Ma se tu in anno spendi 150, quello dopo 100, quello dopo altri 100 e cosi via... se la media è 100 anche gli ammortamenti saranno circa su quella cifra...calcolando contratti di 4/5 anni



a ok scusa in quel senso. Non avevo inteso correttamente io allora.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Chi l’ha detto che verremmo bannati ancora? Con l’esclusione di quest’estate e il taglio ingaggi che stiamo facendo dovrebbe esserci minimo margine per un settlement agreement, e se si cambiasse proprietà presto anche per un voluntary agreement. O siamo il Pallohonka? CL del 2022? Auguri.



Infatti, mi aspetto un SA. Abbiamo fatto tutto questo per poterlo avere e rientrare.
Sarebbe assurdo aver accettato l'esclusione, rinunciando alla causa, per venire squalificati perpetuamente. Non si capisce poi perchè dalla EL saremmo esclusi e dalla CL no. Che fa la Uefa? Se violi le regole ti blocco la partecipazione alla coppa A, ma ti permetto di qualificarti alla B?

Il club ha già accantonato, nel bilancio precedente, circa 15 milioni per le multe attese.

Mi aspetto una mega multa (diciamo 30 milioni) di cui 2/3 sospesi con la condizionale (quindi ne paghiamo 10) in quanto questo è stato fatto in precedenza, con Inter, Roma, PSG e City (con vari livelli di multa). Il resto della multa viene pagato (e quindi sei fregato) se violi quanto verrà concordato in sede di Settlement Agreement.

Le altre pene accessorie (limitazione sul numero della rosa e sul bilancio del calciomercato) non hanno grande importanza in quanto per rientrare nel SA dovremmo avere comunque una rosa non troppo estesa e saldi di mercato positivi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La società ossimoro: vogliono rilanciare il Milan col monte ingaggi da Udinese...



hanno tagliato tutti ingaggi spropositati dati a gente inutile.
direi molto bene.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Infatti, mi aspetto un SA. Abbiamo fatto tutto questo per poterlo avere e rientrare.
> Sarebbe assurdo aver accettato l'esclusione, rinunciando alla causa, per venire squalificati perpetuamente. Non si capisce poi perchè dalla EL saremmo esclusi e dalla CL no. Che fa la Uefa? Se violi le regole ti blocco la partecipazione alla coppa A, ma ti permetto di qualificarti alla B?
> 
> Il club ha già accantonato, nel bilancio precedente, circa 15 milioni per le multe attese.
> ...



Senza contare che escluderci ancora sarebbe un palese accanimento, roba che significherebbe che il mondo del calcio proprio non ci vuole vedere rialzare, perché manco club serbi e croati sono stati trattati con quell’accanimento prospettato da Pazzomania, e trattare in quel modo il secondo club più prestigioso al mondo significherebbe che ci sarebbero seri problemi “politici” col Milan, significherebbe che per qualche ragione the powers that be vogliono il Diavolo e i suoi tifosi sconfitti e nella polvere.

Ma non credo che accadrà, il SA ce lo daranno.

E se arriverà l’approvazione dello stadio (che dovrebbe arrivare a settimane) non dovrebbe essere difficile trovare un compratore importante e quindi anche un VA (che per le nuove proprietà è prassi, a noi non lo diedero perché c’era il lavapiatti cinese).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Stanno smantellando e non sostituendo nessuno, e non spendono un euro, a parte prestiti di sei mesi, l'inversione di rotta per il 38 enne. La sola riduzione degli stipendi e quei pochi milioni di plusvalenze non sono la strada per rilanciare la squadra e aumentare il fatturato in futuro.
E' una linea precisa e certamente non è l'inizio di una ricostruzione, è quello che succede a certe società in vendita, prima si tagliano i rami secchi, e poi una volta migliorati i conti si cedono.
Che l'acquirente non sarà Arnault, ma Idiott o ha già venduto o lo sta per fare.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo anche un altro rischio.
> Quelli buoni-buoni da noi adesso non vengono.
> 
> Puoi puntare o su quelli che erano buoni , ma adesso stanno uscendo dal giro "vero", ma rischi gli effetti Ronaldinho, Rivaldo, Essien, Ronaldo, Scheva 2, Kakà2, Torres.... Ad esempio Thiago Silva o Modric potrebbero essere obbiettivi validi venissero liberi, molti altri meno.
> ...



Messe così le cose, per me non risaliremo più. Questa è stata la strada intrapresa dalla Roma di Pallotta e, nonostante un Sabatini che inizialmente ha azzeccato tantissimi futuri big, con il ciclo plusvalenze-nuovi acquisti sono riusciti soltanto a restare tra le prime quattro per alcuni anni, per poi sprofondare al primo mercato cannato da Monchi. E' un modello che non permette una crescita tecnica della squadra e al tempo stesso economica, a meno di non indovinare ogni singolo giocatore preso per fare squadre sempre più forti anno dopo anno, nonostante le plusvalenze...utopia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Messe così le cose, per me non risaliremo più. Questa è stata la strada intrapresa dalla Roma di Pallotta e, nonostante un Sabatini che inizialmente ha azzeccato tantissimi futuri big, con il ciclo plusvalenze-nuovi acquisti sono riusciti soltanto a restare tra le prime quattro per alcuni anni, per poi sprofondare al primo mercato cannato da Monchi. E' un modello che non permette una crescita tecnica della squadra e al tempo stesso economica, a meno di non indovinare ogni singolo giocatore preso per fare squadre sempre più forti anno dopo anno, nonostante le plusvalenze...utopia.



C’é una differenza fondamentale.
Quello della Roma é un brand locale, che anche sul palcoscenico della CL ha potenziale di crescita limitato. Incassa 180 senza CL, 240 co CL é tra quelle cifre rimane.

Noi siamo un marchio globale a cui manca il palcoscenico. Noi senza CL incassiamo quasi quanto la Roma con la CL.

Una volta che entriamo noi, i nostri tifosi, sparsi per tutto il mondo faranno si che oltre all’aumento degli introiti con la CL ne arrivino ulteriori con gli sponsor, con questi puoi prendere giocatori piú forti e innescare un circolo virtuoso.

É la nostra via


----------



## diavolo (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La società ossimoro: vogliono rilanciare il Milan col monte ingaggi da Udinese...



Tra un altro po' peseranno di più gli stipendi dei dirigenti che quelli dei calciatori.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo anche un altro rischio.
> Quelli buoni-buoni da noi adesso non vengono.
> 
> Puoi puntare o su quelli che erano buoni , ma adesso stanno uscendo dal giro "vero", ma rischi gli effetti Ronaldinho, Rivaldo, Essien, Ronaldo, Scheva 2, Kakà2, Torres.... Ad esempio Thiago Silva o Modric potrebbero essere obbiettivi validi venissero liberi, molti altri meno.
> ...


Francamente è più probabile che io mi trombi Rosamund Pike piuttosto che il Milan torni competitivo nella maniera che suggerisci tu.


----------



## Gunnar67 (30 Gennaio 2020)

E ci sarebbe ancora moltro altro da tagliare con l'accetta, vedi Biglia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Francamente è più probabile che io mi trombi Rosamund Pike piuttosto che il Milan torni competitivo nella maniera che suggerisci tu.



E allora tifiamo per un Milan meno competitivo. Non so cosa dirvi.
Altri modi con questi introiti non esistono. Sono fiabe.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora tifiamo per un Milan meno competitivo. Non so cosa dirvi.
> Altri modi con questi introiti non esistono. Sono fiabe.


Oppure tifiamo che Elliott (come lo chiami tu) se ne vada il prima possibile.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Oppure tifiamo che Elliott (come lo chiami tu) se ne vada il prima possibile.



Scusa, ma a me piace tifare una squadra di calcio.
Poi tifare per l'ennesimo, cambio di proprietà... anche no.

Se viene Amen. Ma mi sono rotto di aspettare Godot. Per me se ne deve uscire così e se non se ne uscirà tiferò il Milan che sarà.


----------



## ventu84090 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> E ci sarebbe ancora moltro altro da tagliare con l'accetta, vedi Biglia.



Per fortuna a giugno gli scade il contratto...comunque sono dell'idea che qualcosa succederà...e sono anche convinto che in questo mercato non faremo più niente...


----------



## Gekyn (30 Gennaio 2020)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna a giugno gli scade il contratto...comunque sono dell'idea che qualcosa succederà...e sono anche convinto che in questo mercato non faremo più niente...



e MENO MALE, fare un mercato senza sapere chi sarà il nuovo allenatore e che modulo utilizzerà lo trovo alquanto sbagliato.....


----------



## Aron (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



grazie Elliott, grazie Gazidis


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque non vuol dire per forza che stiano vendendo, ma il FPF finanziaro impone di stare in determinati paletti se non sei a regime.
gente che prende 7mln di stipendio possiamo pure scordarcela per un pò.
Già Ibra se resta ne prenderà 6 e abbiamo la grana Donnarumma.
non penso potremo permetterci di più.


----------



## Goro (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



Elliott l'aveva detto che non avrebbero più ripianato...


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il mercato di gennaio del Milan è improntato all'abbattimento del monte ingaggio. Con le cessioni di Suso, Piatek, Rodriguez, Borini, Reina, e Caldara, il Milan ha tagliato per 13 mln lordi per i prossimi 6 mesi.



Adesso ditemi voi se non avreste firmato per delle uscite del genere.
Non ce n'è UNO li in mezzo che portasse un contributo.
4 erano totalmente inutili, Suso ormai era a fine ciclo e plusvalenza netta, Piatek una sciagura.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Francamente è più probabile che io mi trombi Rosamund Pike piuttosto che il Milan torni competitivo nella maniera che suggerisci tu.



In entrambi i casi, è tutta una questione di soldi sia per te con la Pike che per il Milan. 

Anche perché in giro ci sono ragazze e donne ben più fighe della Pike e più “alla portata”.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E allora tifiamo per un Milan meno competitivo. Non so cosa dirvi.
> Altri modi con questi introiti non esistono. Sono fiabe.



Ancora dici che altri modi non esistono quando Suning nell’Inda mise oltre 70 milioni di sponsor il primo anno (con un bilancio di 240 milioni) che portò il bilancio Inda a crescere esponenzialmente già nel 2017 senza essere ancora tornati in Champions? Dai. I 227 milioni in sponsor in tre anni di Suning, quelli sono la via.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ancora dici che altri modi non esistono quando Suning nell’Inda mise oltre 70 milioni di sponsor il primo anno (con un bilancio di 240 milioni) che portò il bilancio Inda a crescere esponenzialmente già nel 2017 senza essere ancora tornati in Champions? Dai. I 227 milioni in sponsor in tre anni di Suning, quelli sono la via.



Intendo con il modus operandi di questa societá.
Questa sponsor gonfiati non ne mette.
Questa non cede la societá.

Possiamo stare qui a farci il sangue amaro e tifare contro, sperando il peggio del peggio per anni, o possiamo sperare che facciano bene quello che hanno intenzione di fare.

Io ho scelto la seconda. Molti preferiscono invece che tifare i propri giocatori, tifare contro proprietá e dirigenza.

Si divertano, a me non interessa questo tipo di tifo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Intendo con il modus operandi di questa societá.
> Questa sponsor gonfiati non ne mette.
> Questa non cede la societá.
> 
> ...



Questa non cede la società? Vuoi dire che il Milan sarebbe incedibile anche con lo stadio approvato? È questo che stai dicendo? Perché con lo stadio i compratori non mancherebbero.

Ci manca pure questa disgrazia. Ma mi interesserebbe capire perché secondo te un fondo di strozzini dovrebbe tenersi il Milan anche con lo stadio approvato (che stando alle parole di Sala dovrebbe essere in dirittura d’arrivo).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questa non cede la società? Vuoi dire che il Milan sarebbe incedibile anche con lo stadio approvato? È questo che stai dicendo? Perché con lo stadio i compratori non mancherebbero.
> 
> Ci manca pure questa disgrazia. Ma mi interesserebbe capire perché secondo te un fondo di strozzini dovrebbe tenersi il Milan anche con lo stadio approvato (che stando alle parole di Sala dovrebbe essere in dirittura d’arrivo).



Dico che al momento non la cede, non che non la cederá.
Ma, come detto, non mi interessa tifare per future (magari tra 6 mesi, ma probabilmente tra 2/3 anni almeno) attivitá di trasferimento di azioni.

Tiferó per quello che c’é, finché c’é.
Di base tifo per quelli con la maglia rossa e nera


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dico che al momento non la cede, non che non la cederá.
> Ma, come detto, non mi interessa tifare per future (magari tra 6 mesi, ma probabilmente tra 2/3 anni almeno) attivitá di trasferimento di azioni.
> 
> Tiferó per quello che c’é, finché c’é.
> Di base tifo per quelli con la maglia rossa e nera



2/3 anni..

Speriamo di no.

Pure io tifo per quelli con la maglia rossa e nera, altrimenti non sarei sempre allo stadio, che c’entra. 

Però se l’approvazione dello stadio dovesse arrivare in tempi brevi non vedo ragioni perché dovrebbero tenere il Milan ancora per anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 2/3 anni..
> 
> Speriamo di no.
> 
> ...



La venderá quando massimizzerá gli utili e non é detto che ne venda la quota di controllo.
Di certo lo terrá solo se la strategia che ha impostato dará frutti e la societá inizierá a diventar competitiva in campo senza macinare debiti.

Di certo non andrá avanti in eterno a riequilibrare bilanci disastrosi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La venderá quando massimizzerá gli utili e non é detto che ne venda la quota di controllo.
> Di certo lo terrá solo se la strategia che ha impostato dará frutti e la societá inizierá a diventar competitiva in campo senza macinare debiti.
> 
> Di certo non andrá avanti in eterno a riequilibrare bilanci disastrosi.



Non è detto che ne venda la quota di controllo? Tanti saluti allora. Sarebbe la più grande disgrazia che potrebbe capitarci. Per me con l’approvazione dello stadio vende, anche perché questo club passeranno anni prima che faccia utili.

Se non vendesse la quota di controllo, con Elliott al massimo potremmo diventare un Borussia Dortmund qualunque, “competitivi” ma che non vincono mai un quarzo. Anche perché nessun investitore importante entrerebbe senza avere le quote di controllo, cosa siamo, ad un altro incubo come con Berlusconi dove voleva prenderci Al Thani nel 2007 e lui voleva farlo entrare al 49%? Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci tutte queste disgrazie?

Dico sul serio, è un contrappasso per i 20 anni Berlusconiani (visto che il vero Milan di Berlusconi è morto nel 2007)? Dal presidente più smiliardatore al mondo a quello che tra i top club non mette un euro di sponsor, dalla squadra più bella di tutte ad una squadra dove la tecnica non esiste ed è una delle più brutte d’Europa (è stato così per anni e anni fino al ritorno di Ibra)?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (30 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che ne venda la quota di controllo? Tanti saluti allora. Sarebbe la più grande disgrazia che potrebbe capitarci. Per me con l’approvazione dello stadio vende, anche perché questo club passeranno anni prima che faccia utili.
> 
> Se non vendesse la quota di controllo, con Elliott al massimo potremmo diventare un Borussia Dortmund qualunque, “competitivi” ma che non vincono mai un quarzo. Anche perché nessun investitore importante entrerebbe senza avere le quote di controllo, cosa siamo, ad un altro incubo come con Berlusconi dove voleva prenderci Al Thani nel 2007 e lui voleva farlo entrare al 49%? Ma che abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci tutte queste disgrazie?
> 
> Dico sul serio, è un contrappasso per i 20 anni Berlusconiani (visto che il vero Milan di Berlusconi è morto nel 2007)? Dal presidente più smiliardatore al mondo a quello che tra i top club non mette un euro di sponsor, dalla squadra più bella di tutte ad una squadra dove la tecnica non esiste ed è una delle più brutte d’Europa (è stato così per anni e anni fino al ritorno di Ibra)?



Terrá la quota di controllo se a quel punto siamo giá tornati forti ed in equilibrio economico. In quel caso che ti importa chi tiene il controllo? La quota di minoranza puó essere venduta a sponsor partner come il Bayern è un altra parte piazzato in borsa.
Permetterebbe di rientrare degli investimenti mantenendo il controllo della societá.

Se invece il suo progetto non avesse successo cercherá di vendere l’intero pacchetto. 

In ogni caso cadi in piedi.

Se ha successo rimarrá il tuo odiato proprietario, ma avremmo avuto successo.
Se non ha successo passerá la mano.

Situazione win-win


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Terrá la quota di controllo se a quel punto siamo giá tornati forti ed in equilibrio economico. In quel caso che ti importa chi tiene il controllo? La quota di minoranza puó essere venduta a sponsor partner come il Bayern è un altra parte piazzato in borsa.
> Permetterebbe di rientrare degli investimenti mantenendo il controllo della societá.
> 
> Se invece il suo progetto non avesse successo cercherá di vendere l’intero pacchetto.
> ...



Quello che non hai capito è che con uno come Idiott basterebbe un club che dovesse generare utili, non gli servirebbe un club vincente. A lui un Milan che dovesse vincere uno scudo ogni 15 anni quando steccano sia Rube che Inda e che dovesse fare una semifinale di CL ogni 30 anni stile Ajax post-legge Bosman andrebbe benissimo. Sarebbe una sciagura. 

Sciagura che ritengo improbabile perché in genere i fondi avvoltoio si liberano presto di questi assets, appena c’è l’occasione buona.

Inoltre il Milan è il secondo club più glorioso al mondo e che sia in mano ad un fondo di usurai è un disonore a prescindere. Questi qua hanno rovinato una marea di povera gente, basti pensare cosa hanno quando, insieme a Silver Point Capital e Third Point di Dan Loeb, hanno bloccato una vendita proposta dal Ministero delle Finanze che avrebbe salvato 15 dei 29 stabilimenti di Delphi e innumerevoli posti di lavoro, col risultato che i 20.000 pensionati della Delphi hanno perso fino al 70% della loro pensione, circa 8.500 lavoratori hanno perso il lavoro e solo quattro aziende non sono state chiuse. 

O basti pensare cosa hanno fatto con la Corning, il cui proprietario Owen Corning era ricercato dai suoi lavoratori per via delle vittime che c’erano state a causa dell’amianto. La società è fallita e si è impegnata a risarcire più vittime. Idiott ha comprato Corning ad un prezzo “vicino allo zero”. È stata poi lanciata una campagna contro i lavoratori, sostenendo che stavano “simulando“.

E non parliamo di quanto fatto in Congo e in Argentina.

Dai, questi animali col Milan non devono c’entrare nulla.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2020)

*Il forum non è una chat privata tra due utenti, non c'è bisogno di ripetersi lo stesso concetto all'infinito e in più topic.*


----------

